# started clutch kit install and found this.......



## QuickSilver74 (Dec 30, 2010)

the bike only has 760 miles and has been on stock tires the whole time.

what worries me is that it wore the inner edge, closest to the engine/trans. there were *NO SHIMS* behind the secondary clutch as i thought there were suppose to be. i talked to the owner, who is a very honest guy, and he told me it had never been taken apart and that the only thing he could think of that tore up the belt was when he let his friend and his wife ride it with a combined weight of about 500 lbs and he tried to climb a steep hill in high range. he said it did smoke the belt and that was the only time he could think it was damaged.

i tired to order a highlifter 3GX belt but they said it wasnt available for the 800's yet. i got one of their pro-line belts on the way with a 1 year warranty. hopefully i can finish the install this week and see how the new clutch kit and belt will do.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

time for a new one!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

When you smoke a belt its usually done.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MudThrowers can hook you up...


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

I smoked a belt last summer in the middle of a ride (BY MYSELF), I made it 3miles (1/2mile short of the truck:aargh4 when it blew completely. 100% stock wheeler.

Same trail a few years before that a buddy smoked a belt bad he made it back and the next day we found his belt looked like yours but it was missing more of the ribs on the belt.

I wouldnt be too worried about it after installing a new belt and making sure those chunks are bound up in the inside of the clutch.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

All I Have seen is buy OEM all I ride with and I beleive is OEM belts have not seen no better....Make sure no fragrments are in clutch cover or in intake or exhaust vents....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

just a tip for you....The Dayco "XTX" is the same as the HL 3GX and cheaper. NO difference at all. Your package will have the XTX part # on it when you get it.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

QuickSilver74 said:


> the bike only has 760 miles and has been on stock tires the whole time.
> 
> .


I'd be jumping for joy if I got 760 miles on a belt!! 

I got 1200 miles and must be on my 5th by now!!

26" tires and upgraded clutch springs, that's it. I use it, but don't abuse it!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i dont see how yall go through belts so much, i had 2k on my 05 with 28" outlaws no clutch springs and never tightened it all on the stock belt. my 08 has 30's with different springs and 800 miles or so stock belt as well


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

KMKjr said:


> I'd be jumping for joy if I got 760 miles on a belt!!
> 
> I got 1200 miles and must be on my 5th by now!!
> 
> 26" tires and upgraded clutch springs, that's it. I use it, but don't abuse it!!


You have something wrong. There is no reason to burn up 5 belts in a 1200 miles unless your doing something wrong. 

Heavy pulling? need to learn when L and H should be used? Or maybe just a bad clutch? Clutch out of alignment?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Just had the clutch completely re-done recently. Took belt off last Thursday (38hrs on it) and wearing fine, so I hope the issue is solved.


----------

